# Babysitters



## velder

What’s a fair, average hourly rate to pay a babysitter in Osaka? They are friends of friends who speak English. One has some experience and the other is a student. Sometimes for one child and sometimes for the two young kids.


----------



## synthia

I'm surprised there are babysitters at all. When I lived there, mothers were expected to be available to their children at all times, and so there was no need for a babysitter.


----------



## velder

synthia said:


> I'm surprised there are babysitters at all. When I lived there, mothers were expected to be available to their children at all times, and so there was no need for a babysitter.


Well it's not a new thing. 

Nevermind about the question.... I'll just ask my friend's friend how much she expects. It's nice to have that break especially with no other relatives here.


----------



## larabell

In my area there are quite a few day care centers, both public and private, which would suggest that it's not all that unusual for mothers to be away at work during the day. But in the last eight years, I've never once heard of a paid-for babysitter (and we were even looking at first). I think that has more to do with the ready supply of grandparents, some of whom even live with the family -- although I would not be surprised that there may still be some guilt (on the mother's part) associated with leaving one's kids with someone other than family. It's just not very common here.


----------



## velder

larabell said:


> In my area there are quite a few day care centers, both public and private, which would suggest that it's not all that unusual for mothers to be away at work during the day. But in the last eight years, I've never once heard of a paid-for babysitter (and we were even looking at first). I think that has more to do with the ready supply of grandparents, some of whom even live with the family -- although I would not be surprised that there may still be some guilt (on the mother's part) associated with leaving one's kids with someone other than family. It's just not very common here.


Thanks. Actaully I have had atleast three people (whom I know) offer on behalf of someone else - their daughter, their friend - to babysit my kids. So for my upcoming exam, I will hire these girls.


----------



## synthia

One of my students was looking for work back in his hometown when he finished his master's degree. He had grown up in a family where both parents worked. They lived next door to his grandparents, who looked after him. The main reason he wanted to go back, though there were fewer opportunities there, was that he wanted his children to have that same experience.


----------

